# First to Post



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

Am I the first to post in this new forum????


----------



## Barry Yoner (Mar 6, 1999)

Looks like it!


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Yes!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Don't post just to post, post a diorama!
Like I just didn't


----------



## MitchPD3 (Dec 27, 2001)

You computer harpies are so quick about jumping on posts I saw an opportunity and took advantage of it!!!!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmm..."jumping on posts" Sounds painful!


----------

